# Open Cabin -- August BVI Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Gang, 

My sailmate & I are preparing for our 3rd BVI charter in August. Unfortunately we have just learned that one of our crew mates (and co-captain) will not be able to make it which leaves us with an open cabin for an experienced sailor or adventurous spirit who likes to snorkel, eat simple grilled meals, sail, relax & camp. 

The boat is Dreamfinder -- a Beneteau 445 out of Fat Hog''s Bay from ProValor www.provalorcharters.com . The cost is very reasonable -- about $ 700 (double) - $750 (single) per / person for food, liquor, cabin, taxes, moorings, water, & gas. The dates are August 6 - 16th. 

Your fellow crew mates would be my husband & experienced sailor Paul, a friend & novice charterer Carol, & myself. We are a laid back, snorkel loving, & passionate about sailing group of thirty-somethings. We''ll have plenty of rum drinks & beer, a few choice cigars for the men, and lots of great food on board but not cigarettes. 

Interested? Want to learn more? Send me an e-mail [email protected] You can also check out our website at www.shipslog.net where we have trips reports from our 2000 & 2001 trips, links to various St John & BVI websites, and planning information about our 2003 trip. 

CHEERS! 

Kathie


----------

